# Roseline shark



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

how large is your tank?


----------



## justari (Feb 10, 2008)

i have a 30 gallon tank


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

gouramis are territorial, but will get along in the beginning,
however in a few Months when your roseline sharks grow
to 3" and beyond, they will probably jump out of your tank.
so it's cheaper in the long run to cancel that fish order and
select something else, then to invest in a far larger tank.
most here would not put a roseline shark into any tank
smaller than 125 gallons. that fish is basically like a barb,
that likes to swim and dart around your tank a lot, so at
6" fully grown, they really need a lot more room to thrive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puntius_denisonii


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

My roselines are very active. A 30gal is not really big enough for a 1/2 grown roseline. Mine are all over the place in my 120g. 

Not to sound like a lecture, but researching before you buy leads to less money wasted, fewer compatibility issues, and shows that put thought/consideration for the fish was before purchasing.


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

the compatibility is fine but the size of the tank is no good. a 60 gallon is pushing it. I hope you plan to upgrade the tank. the roseline is a beautiful fish but it grows quite big so and it will need a big tank to grow. also another thing to keep in mind is that these guys are pretty sensitive and a small tank will stress them out and cause lots of diseases. i've lost a few on the way home in the bag (less then 30 min in the bag). they're real sensitive but once they've settled they're great.


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

Most places recommend 90 gallons+. I'd consider either upgrading your tank or, sadly, returning them to a LFS near you and getting something that doesn't grow quite so big.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

I really wanted to try these fish until I did some research on them. They are best kept in schools of at least 5 and the minimum recommended tank size that I was seeing for a school is 125 gallons. They need very clean, well oxygenated water and careful, slow drip acclimation in order to survive being moved.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I'd still want them, if I could have a big tank


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

The fish is very sensitive. I have lost several during these years, small or large alike. Not only from transport or introduction, but from disease as well (dropsy).

They are active fish and easily scared (dodge and hit whatever when surprised). Fully grown at 15cm, they even seems to fill up my 260g tank by their schooling action.
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d60/medicine2/1000Ltankmarch.jpg

Do I regret getting them? No.


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't think any ever regrets having these fish unless they lose them all. personally i think the bigger the tank the better for these guys. a good minimum for a long healthy and stress free life would be 100+ gallons. a minimum for a healthy life with some cramping would be 60+ gallons. and a bare minimum for survival for about 1 year would be 30 gallons. however, since you have 3 of them a 30 gallon tank just wont' do. the immediate stress of having such a small tank might kill them off. if you get lucky and manage to keep them alive after the initial introduction of the tank they might live normally for a while but their stress levels will be really high so any small water change or just sticking ur hand into the tank might stress them out just enough to get them sick and from my experiences when they get sick they die and they take out half the inhabitants of the tank with them.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

One day, when I build this baby:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8952


----------



## justari (Feb 10, 2008)

well 1 of them has already died and i am planning on giving them to a local fish store but the only fish store i trust is That Fish Place(TFP). does anybody know if they take will take my fish.


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

i'm sure they'll be happy to take on a few roselines. hell if i were u i'd try to get something out of it. roselines aren't that common so petshops rarely have them in stock. my area had a bloom of them recently so 50% of the shops had them. however the bloom quickly ended and now i only know of one store that has them and it's at 25 dollars each. right now cardinals are coming in like crazy so maybe if they have some cardinals there maybe u can trade them for some cardinals. those little guys are beautiful fish


----------

